# Qui sera notre gourou ?



## Bilbo (4 Octobre 2005)

Avant toutes choses, je tiens à préciser que ce n'est pas moi qui pose la question.

Cela dit, le poste, me semble-t'il, reste à pourvoir. Et si les candidats pourraient se bousculer, il ne peut en rester qu'un. Alors, d'après vous qui sera notre gourou ?

À+

P.S. : Bien sûr mon sondage n'est là que pour alimenter la discussion, toute personne que j'aurais oublié mais qui présente le profil peut se manifester. 

P.S. 2 : Doc, tu n'y es pas parce qu'on cherche un gourou, Dieu on l'a déjà trouvé. 

P.S. 3 : Les autres manquent parce qu'on ne peut pas mettre plus de choix. Vous remarquerez que je n'y suis pas alors que je suis un bon postulant.


----------



## Bilbo (4 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss et toi non plus.  Il en manque un paquet.    C'est vBulletin qui est nul avec ses 10 choix max. 

À+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2005)

*J'ai compris*
Bilbo ne m'aime pas.
Je vais dès à présent partir en ermitage et me percher sur une colonne haute de 25 mètres sans aucun contact avec le monde environnant.
J'aurais pour seul moyen de subsistance les maigres victuailles que me feront parvenir les habitants environnant par le biais d'un panier que je hisserai jusqu'à moi par la seule force de mes bras.
Je pars me consacrer à une existence de jeûne et de méditation et ce, jusqu'à mon dernier souffle.

Le monde est cruel.


----------



## dool (4 Octobre 2005)

Moi je dis, donc je pense, donc je suis (et ça c'est extraordinaire !) que ce sera Leopal ! Mais personne s'en doute ! Et il va falloir s'accrocher mes loups !


----------



## dool (4 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> [...fort interressant mais je coupe quand meme]
> 
> Je pars me consacrer à une existence de jeûne et de méditation et ce, jusqu'à mon dernier souffle.



Mais non tu n'est pas si vieux et l'alcool ne t'aura pas avant 50 ans ! 
Mais souffle pas trop fort la cochonnaille ça traumatise tes voisins


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

Et on pourra tous s'emboiter, comme dans une vraie secte ?


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2005)

fut un temps où les nioubes hésitaient entre touba et moi... dur de vieillir...   :senegal: (ce dernier smiley "raté" est un private-joke à l'intention de sieur benjamin...  )

fut aussi un temps où les nioubes hésitaient entre Amok et Bengilli mais bon, il serait temps de les laisser tranquilles dans leurs maisons de retraite ce deux-là... les membres épuisés qu'ils trainent 3m derrière leur fauteuil ne réjouissent plus que la vue de Mackie...


----------



## molgow (4 Octobre 2005)

Il manque aussi sonnyboy dans ce sondage ! 
À défaut, j'ai voté pour rezba, mon rose préféré :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> fut un temps où les nioubes hésitaient entre touba et moi... dur de vieillir...   :senegal: (ce dernier smiley "raté" est un private-joke à l'intention de sieur benjamin...  )
> 
> fut aussi un temps où les nioubes hésitaient entre Amok et Bengilli mais bon, il serait temps de les laisser tranquilles dans leurs maisons de retraite ce deux-là... les membres épuisés qu'ils trainent 3m derrière leur fauteuil ne réjouissent plus que la vue de Mackie...



on les comprend


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2005)

[mode SMG]    [/mode SMG]


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2005)

Les forums n'étant pas une démocratie faut-il les laisser se battre?


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2005)

moi j'ai voté pour Paul. C'est simple : Rezba connait plein de femmes mais fait peu partager, Amok et Web'O se les gardent pour eux !  Grug n'arrête pas de me rouler des pelles.  Macelene aussi !  :love: Robertav pas encore !  et je ne parle pas du pucea... euh Mackie ni du vieux belge (j'ai marmité avec lui... ya tellement longtemps qu'il ne me fait pas "kiffer") donc... Paul est le seul qui me fasse rêver tout le temps, le seul que j'appelle à des heures indues (5H du mat' sur son téléphone fixe...) quand je suis saoul, le seul qui etc... et bonjour à mamafoguenne !


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2005)

Ni dieu(x), ni maître(s) 




Ni bourreau d'ailleurs


----------



## yvos (4 Octobre 2005)

moi, je veux bien faire conseiller financier ou percepteur de thunes pour le compte de la secte. Gourou, c'est que des emmerdes, entre le maquillage et le point rouge sur le front, la toge en plein hiver et les postures à deux balles...


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2005)

Pareil que mado !!!  
(Au masculin seulement, sinon, au féminin, j'ai vraiment rien contre, enfin, "rien contre"...    :love:  )


----------



## MrStone (4 Octobre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss et toi non plus.  Il en manque un paquet.    C'est vBulletin qui est nul avec ses 10 choix max.
> 
> À+



Les autres peuvent toujours faire apôtres  

Et le Purfils un missionnaire (en tout bien tout honneur, hein !)


----------



## benkenobi (4 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'ai voté Supermoquette parce que j'aime bien ses interventions : courtes et efficaces. Un gourou doit savoir etre présent sans trop l'être.

Maintenant mon vote n'a que peu d'importance...


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2005)

Kill your idols par Sonic Youth

Ah merde, je me suis trompé de sujet   

Quoique ....  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Kill your idols par Sonic Youth
> 
> Ah merde, je me suis trompé de sujet
> 
> Quoique ....  :rateau:




Pour les Dead 60's je mettais la pochette pour quelqu'un qui avait du mal


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Robertav grande gouroutesse :king:  (ça se dit ça?  )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Avant toutes choses, je tiens à préciser que ce n'est pas moi qui pose la question.
> 
> Cela dit, le poste, me semble-t'il, reste à pourvoir. Et si les candidats pourraient se bousculer, il ne peut en rester qu'un. Alors, d'après vous qui sera notre gourou ?
> 
> ...




Rascal !!!! C'est pas que je manque, c'est que tu m'évinces !!! Mais ça ne se passera pas comme ça !!! Non mais !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis, donc je pense, donc je suis (et ça c'est extraordinaire !) que ce sera Leopal ! Mais personne s'en doute ! Et il va falloir s'accrocher mes loups !


 Va te laver le clavier au savon de Marseille, vilaine fille ! On dit pas de gros mots dans le bars ! Ne me force pas à te mettre le doigt sur la charte, hein ??? non mais...


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Rascal !!!! C'est pas que je manque, c'est que tu m'évinces !!! Mais ça ne se passera pas comme ça !!! Non mais !



Dis donc tu ralerais pas pour la forme là ?  Pour faire monter les enchères, occupé que tu es à conclure d'obscures alliances.. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

J'ai rien signé... J'évalue l'arbre des possibles...   De toutes façons, je ne fais ça que pour attirer ton attention... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2005)

Z'allez voir qu'on va encore se retrouver à choisir entre la peste et le cholera ; comme il y a trois ans  ... En attendant, j'ai voté pour un tocard


----------



## maiwen (4 Octobre 2005)

pourquoi que je suis pas dans le sondage ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> macelene (En ces temps de "parité" je ne pouvais l'oublier)
> robertav (celui qui demande pourquoi elle est dans la liste est un goujat)




goujat une fois 




			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss et toi non plus.  Il en manque un paquet.    C'est vBulletin qui est nul avec ses 10 choix max.
> 
> À+




goujat 2 fois !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Goujat un jour, goujat toujours


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2005)

Ce qu'en dit le TLF :


_GOUROU, subst. masc.
BOT. Synon. noix de cola. Il est de ces fruits âcres, amers, des pays chauds,  les gourous du Sénégal, par exemple,  détestables sous nos latitudes pâles, mais qui sont appropriés là-bas à certains états de soif ou de souffrance (LOTI, Spahi, 1881, p. 115).
Prononc. : []. Étymol. et Hist. 1821 (Dictionnaire des sciences naturelles, t. XIX, p. 249 cité par R. ARVEILLER ds R. Ling. rom. t. 40, p. 459). Mot soudanais (FEW t. 20, p. 87a)._

Bon, alors qui fait le fruit amer ?   

(C'est vrai que Touba serait le mieux placé, quand même   )


----------



## Kapitalist (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> fut un temps où les nioubes hésitaient entre touba et moi... dur de vieillir...   :senegal: (ce dernier smiley "raté" est un private-joke à l'intention de sieur benjamin...  )
> 
> fut aussi un temps où les nioubes hésitaient entre Amok et Bengilli mais bon, il serait temps de les laisser tranquilles dans leurs maisons de retraite ce deux-là... les membres épuisés qu'ils trainent 3m derrière leur fauteuil ne réjouissent plus que la vue de Mackie...




saleté de modo


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

le choix est vaste , il faudrait un melange de tout cela   

le verbe charmant de Rezba , le machisme d'Amok (   )
le romantisme de WebO , le sadimse de supermoquette
le rire de Foguenne ,la fausse sagesse de ZEBIG , l'entusiame de Mackie :love:
la beauté de Grug et enfin le calme voluptueux de macelene   

etre tout a la fois , qui pourra l'etre?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Tiens.. ben tu tombes bien. Y'a qui comme candidat là-dedans qui pourrait aller à un capitaliste fut-il nioube ? Hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le choix est vaste , il faudrait un melange de tout cela
> 
> le verbe charmant de Rezba , le machisme d'Amok (   )
> le romantisme de WebO , le sadimse de supermoquette
> ...


 Ben enfin ??? Me dis pas que tu me vois pas !!!! HEhooooo !!!!!!! chui là !!!!


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2005)

Et tu sais prendre l'accent délicieux de roberta aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tiens.. ben tu tombes bien. Y'a qui comme candidat là-dedans qui pourrait aller à un capitaliste fut-il nioube ? Hein ?





pas de po-li-tik       et puis j'ai encore rien compris a leur charabia 

d'ailleur , pourquoi  ne serait pas un politique qui decide de l'election du gouru ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et tu sais prendre l'accent délicieux de roberta aussi ?


 En tout cas je peux essayer   "saleté de chat sadique !!!!!!" je dois pas être trop loin


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben enfin ??? Me dis pas que tu me vois pas !!!! HEhooooo !!!!!!! chui là !!!!




ben oui je te vois par ici mais pas dans la liste      

mais si tu veux je te cede ma place, mais.....attention ......c'est la toute derniere


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

Je ne peux pas être votre gourou, mais j'ai une panoplie de Zorro ! 

En vrai, elle est un peu juste aux entournures à l'heure actuelle, mais je peux faire bernardo sans aucun souci


----------



## Nobody (4 Octobre 2005)

Gourou...


C'est pas en Guyane, ça?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas être votre gourou, mais j'ai une panoplie de Zorro !
> 
> En vrai, elle est un peu juste aux entournures à l'heure actuelle, mais je peux faire bernardo sans aucun souci



Tais-toi alors !     :love:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Gourou...
> C'est pas en Guyane, ça?




Gou Gourou Gougou ! 
Nan, c'est en musique


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tais-toi alors !     :love:



Mmmmh, mmhmmh ! hi, hi ! mmmh !


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2005)

A voté !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Gou Gourou Gougou !
> Nan, c'est en musique


 ... Pââloooooomaaaaaaaaâââââââââ....


----------



## Tigg Maigg (4 Octobre 2005)

J'aurais voté poildep si j'avais été dans la liste. Au moins plus personne n'aurait à s'inquiéter du niveau de connerie ambiante. 
Sinon Roberto n'a pas tort : pour refléter le niveau actuel du bar, -dc- ferait un excellent gourou.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> A voté !


 Pas d'quoi être fier ! :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmh, mmhmmh ! hi, hi ! mmmh !



Quoi ? Le sergent Garcia retient en otage Doña Clarita à la caserne ?
Je file chercher Tornado !!!!

Un cavaliiiiiiiiiier .....


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Le sergent Garcia retient en otage Doña Clarita à la caserne ?
> Je file chercher Tornado !!!!
> 
> Un cavaliiiiiiiiiier .....



Nan 
juste la braguette..


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> juste la braguette..
> :



TAS-BRAGUETTE-HAIE-TOUTE VERTE ! 
C'était pas si compliqué, non ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... Pââloooooomaaaaaaaaâââââââââ....



J'aime en voir qui sont sur ma longueur d'onde   

idem pour mado :love:


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Le sergent Garcia retient en otage Doña Clarita à la caserne ?
> Je file chercher Tornado !!!!
> 
> Un cavaliiiiiiiiiier .....




Ah ben nan, merde, Zorro c'est moi !!!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'aime en voir qui sont sur ma longueur d'onde
> 
> idem pour mado :love:


 Faut dire, je m'entraîne d'arrache-patte.


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

Je m'excuse pour la bergère. 
Si elle ne connait pas le truc, c'est difficile à encaisser ! 

ah, non, c'était mado, pardon... Elle connaissait, pas de souci


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2005)

Bah tu crois ? On est si vieux que ça ? 

Et sinon faudra penser à lui montrer


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben nan, merde, Zorro c'est moi !!!! :mouais:



Ah oui oups pardon ... Me suis emporté là ! :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu crois ? On est si vieux que ça ?
> 
> Et sinon faudra penser à lui montrer



Bien evidemment, comment pourrait-on laisser cela inconnu du plus grand nombre ?  

En plus, je me suis  gouré, c'était : TAS BRAS GAITÉ TOUTE VERTE en vérité... sob...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je m'excuse pour la bergère.
> Si elle ne connait pas le truc, c'est difficile à encaisser !
> 
> ah, non, c'était mado, pardon... Elle connaissait, pas de souci



Quoi donc ? Coucouroucoucouuu ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

Hips, un MB - zud ! -un MP t'attend ! Hops ! 

Oh, pitain il manque une lettre quasi tous les 3 mots... 

Allez, bonne nuit les amis, je vais mettre le torchon autour du défunt...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Hips, un MB - zud ! -un MP t'attend ! Hops !
> 
> Oh, pitain il manque une lettre quasi tous les 3 mots...
> 
> Allez, bonne nuit les amis, je vais mettre le torchon autour du défunt...



C'est bon c'est réglé ! J'ai un peu de mal ce soir !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

L'un, seul, parti s'étendre afin de trouver le repos. L'autre continua de raconter des conneries...


----------



## Tigg Maigg (4 Octobre 2005)

ça existe encore les threads sans flood ?


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'en dit le TLF :
> 
> 
> _GOUROU, subst. masc.
> ...




je lui écris pour lui dire qu'il a un supporter... alors N. V. Place du Général...  11522 Gorée... Sénégal...


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> L'un, seul, parti s'étendre afin de trouver le repos. L'autre continua de raconter des conneries...



Ouais mais c'est mal vu  
Couvre feu.

Bonne nuit
:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

c'est une bonne idée ce fil...on elit un gourou, et on relance la revolution....  
c'est Teo et ses pousses de Bambou qui vont etre content.... 
en tout cas, votez bien, votez suisse....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais c'est mal vu
> Couvre feu.
> 
> Bonne nuit
> :love:


 Mal vu ? Merde. J'vais encore me faire engueuler. Bon ben élisez vous bien, j'vais couvrir mon feu aussi.


----------



## Tigg Maigg (4 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est une bonne idée ce fil...


Pas vraiment selon moi. C'est l'idée d'un gars qui s'est retenu de troller longtemps parce qu'il était modo.  :love: < tu reconnais mes smileys gégé ?


----------



## quetzalk (5 Octobre 2005)

J'ai failli ne pas poster mon grain de sel pour laisser chacun se désoler de mon absence dans la liste des prétendants. Mais comme vous avez tous eu la pudeur de ne pas m'enturbanner de MP consolateurs et d'offrandes diverses, je viens juste exprimer ma déconfiture, pensant déjà au petit-déjeuner de demain (je garderai une poignée de Corn Flakes pour mon frère de misère Purfils, lui aussi victime de ce quasi-banissement   ).

Moi seul saurai donc ce que vous perdrez à favoriser ainsi de vils manipulateurs qui promettent tout et ne donnent rien (sauf une descendance nombreuse et variée). A moins que je ne prenne le pouvoir par d'autres moyens. Quoique à tout prendre, une secte qui en est à élire son chef mérite-t-elle qu'on s'y intéresse ? 

Je me retire pour délibérer, en attendant j'ai exprimé un vote consensuel (donc hypocrite), espérant accélérer la décrépitude de la secte... stratégie classique pour une reprise en main future... 

 :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## macMuppets (5 Octobre 2005)

- Qu'est ce qui se passe ici  :mouais: 

- Bah, c'est la demi-finale du concours agricole


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

*Vous allez bien les aminches ?*
Décidément trop de vent en haut de ma colonne, la bouffe était dégueulasse et exclusivement végétarienne alors héhé, voilà, je suis retour.
Vivement l'apéro.


----------



## jahrom (5 Octobre 2005)

Y avait pas derennes, alors j'ai voté rezba....


----------



## quetzalk (5 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Y avait pas derennes, alors j'ai voté rezba....



Toi aussi tu penses que c'est le même qui poste sous deux pseudos ?     

*Sinon Purfils* t'aurais pu prévenir j'ai tourné une demi-heure pour me garer près de la colonne, tout ça pour repartir avec mes corn-flakes à la main...    :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> *Sinon Purfils* t'aurais pu prévenir j'ai tourné une demi-heure pour me garer près de la colonne, tout ça pour repartir avec mes corn-flakes à la main...    :mouais:





*Daigne accepter mes plus plates et sincères zesscuses quetz'*
mais d'façon, j'avais pas de lait pour les accompagner, tes corn flakes.
Et puis d'façon j'avais pas de bol pour les verser dedans.
Et puis d'façon j'avais pas de cuillère...


----------



## quetzalk (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Daigne accepter mes plus plates et sincères zesscuses quetz'*
> mais d'façon, j'avais pas de lait pour les accompagner, tes corn flakes.
> Et puis d'façon j'avais pas de bol pour les verser dedans.
> Et puis d'façon j'avais pas de cuillère...



*Y a des yogis* qu'aiment leur p'tit confort, à ce que je vois...     !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2005)

Je propose que chacune des personnes proposées soient gourou pendant 3 mois et ensuite laisse la place à une autre. Comme ça, pas de jaloux.


----------



## Bilbo (5 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que chacune des personnes proposées soient gourou pendant 3 mois et ensuite laisse la place à une autre. Comme ça, pas de jaloux.


Je rappelle qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'être dans la liste pour postuler. Donc ...

Prem's. 

À+

P.S. 1 : Je ne partage pas le point de vue du pur fils, il est hors de question que je grimpe en haut de cette colonne. 

P.S. 2 : Où sont les filles ? :love:

P.S. 3 : Qu'on est con, qu'on est con, qu'on est con.


----------



## macelene (5 Octobre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *P.S. 3 : Qu'on est con, qu'on est con, qu'on est con.*


 

 oui et que c'est bon...    surtout depuis mon aquarium....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. 3 : Qu'on est con, qu'on est con, qu'on est con.




dans ces conditions, je postule !
car,il vaut que  vous sachiez, que je suis tres fort a ce jeu...


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2005)

moi j'ai signé pour theBig, à condition qu'il me laisse le soin de m'occuper des filles  


  :love:


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous allez bien les aminches ?*
> Décidément trop de vent en haut de ma colonne, la bouffe était dégueulasse et exclusivement végétarienne alors héhé, voilà, je suis retour.
> Vivement l'apéro.




Tiens, justement, midi moins le quart, l'heure du Ricard© 


J'espère que tu avais prévu une culotte Damart©, le fond de l'air est frais en ce moment


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> fut un temps où les nioubes hésitaient entre touba et moi... dur de vieillir...   :senegal: (ce dernier smiley "raté" est un private-joke à l'intention de sieur benjamin...  )
> 
> fut aussi un temps où les nioubes hésitaient entre Amok et Bengilli mais bon, il serait temps de les laisser tranquilles dans leurs maisons de retraite ce deux-là... les membres épuisés qu'ils trainent 3m derrière leur fauteuil ne réjouissent plus que la vue de Mackie...



disons que c'est comme la politique, faut sans cesse se montrer. Avec pascal, on est un peu comme Rocard au parlement européen, peinards, en train de débattre d'écologie ou de quotas de peche. On laisse au nouveau gourou les questions de politique intérieure


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> disons que c'est comme la politique, faut sans cesse se montrer.



houhou! un point pour moi...


----------



## Taho! (5 Octobre 2005)

Plus sérieusement, il manque pas mal de nom, à commencer (me concernant et ça déjà été dit) par lepurfils

Après moi j'ai voté pour... et puis vous saurez pas, na !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2005)

Il faut vraiment être suisse pour ne pas voter pour soi...


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Octobre 2005)

perso je vois bien Zebig en gourou... on aura tous notre petite souris sur l'épaue ou dans la poche... on devra leur faire des offrandes quotidiennes...


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> disons que c'est comme la politique, faut sans cesse se montrer. Avec pascal, on est un peu comme Rocard au parlement européen, peinards, en train de débattre d'écologie ou de quotas de peche. On laisse au nouveau gourou les questions de politique intérieure




ça explique certaines choses... car j'ai toujours eu une certaine tendresse politique à l'égard de Rocard...


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2005)

peut être le dernier des socialistes...


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

Qui dit secte et gourou, dit également sacrifices et ceremonies...moi je vote pour celui qui sera le plus créatif...


----------



## Bilbo (5 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> On laisse au nouveau gourou les questions de politique intérieure


Et les filles ? Tu laisses aussi les filles ? 

À+


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et les filles ? Tu laisses aussi les filles ?
> 
> À+



Avec notre droit de cuissage, bien entendu.  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2005)

Plus on a de gourous, plus on rit


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et les filles ? Tu laisses aussi les filles ?
> 
> À+





les filles sont la et pour ma part voila ce que je vois a 15h    









on est pas en tete de liste mais pas dernieres non plus !!!       



et puis, ne vous fatiguez pas , se sera mackie notre grand gouru  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis, ne vous fatiguez pas , se sera mackie notre grand gouru  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



ho pinaise.. j'ai peur....


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

A voté (pour moi)

Je suis mieux placé que rezba, et moi, j'ai des cheveux


----------



## joanes (5 Octobre 2005)

A voté.
Quand gourou   

(t'ain j'ai la forme moi)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

*Et pour pimenter un peu tout ça*
le deuxième gagne quoi ?

Un ban de dix jours ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et pour pimenter un peu tout ça*
> le deuxième gagne quoi ?
> 
> Un ban de dix jours ?



si on en reste là, le deuxieme, je suis sur que ça lui ferait plaisir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Rascal !!!! C'est pas que je manque, c'est que tu m'évinces !!! Mais ça ne se passera pas comme ça !!! Non mais !



Toi ? Gourou ? Nan nan, ça le fait pas ... Garou, je dis pas, mais gourou, nan !


----------



## valoriel (5 Octobre 2005)

Pour ceux qui me connaissent, il n'y a que moi pour devenir gourou 






Pour les autres...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi ? Gourou ? Nan nan, ça le fait pas ... Garou, je dis pas, mais gourou, nan !



Tu l'as donc entendu feuler du fin fond de la cave lors des nuits câlines de pleine lune un nioubi perdu entre chaque griffe ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

J'ajouterai que mon anni c'est dans 15 jours, hein ?


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterai que mon anni c'est dans 15 jours, hein ?


Oui, mais non ! Il y a corruption là  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis, ne vous fatiguez pas , se sera mackie notre grand gouru  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




:affraid: :hein:
A vendre :

Compte modérateur forums du bas. Pas mal servi mais super bien entretenu cause bateau qui coule, rats qui quittent le navire, Iznogood et califat, gourou vomissant et tout le toutim...

Faire offre par MP...
:affraid:


----------



## Bilbo (5 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Avec notre droit de cuissage, bien entendu.  :rateau:


Certes, certes, mais si on garde l'analogie avec Rocard tu n'en uses plus guère. 


			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faire offre par MP...


Moi je veux bien, mais le MP, on le fait à qui ?



À+


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :hein:
> A vendre :
> 
> Compte modérateur forums du bas. Pas mal servi mais super bien entretenu cause bateau qui coule, rats qui quittent le navire, Iznogood et califat, gourou vomissant et tout le toutim...
> ...




mais non chaton je te met les forums du bas en haut, comment tu aura plein de vilain troll a croquer :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

T'as raison. Vais plutôt aller le vendre sur eBay... avec un peu de bol je finirai gourou


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

et puis supermoquette en modo dans les forums jeux ça le fait :love:


----------



## Bilbo (5 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis supermoquette en modo dans les forums jeux ça le fait :love:


T'es con, tu m'as fait peur. Je viens de vérifier, j'y ai cru un instant. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Et pourquoi pas d'abord ? Faudrait peut-être qu'il en ait envie d'abord  Cela dit il va s'y emmerder. Y'a plus de nioubes à fesser ici.


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2005)

Le dico a dit:
			
		

> gourou n.m. <guru> : 1.  Maître.


Ni dieu, ni maître  :mouais: 

Par contre, une maîtresse, quand elle veut  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Chuuuuuuuuuuut, vous allez traumatiser Benjamin


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai voté Supermoquette parce que j'aime bien ses interventions : courtes et efficaces. Un gourou doit savoir etre présent sans trop l'être.
> 
> Maintenant mon vote n'a que peu d'importance...


On parle enfin de mes qualités !

Je te le rendrai en temps voulu


----------



## Malow (5 Octobre 2005)

a pas voté   

J'attends de voire les points abordés par les candidats concernant notre secte


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> a pas voté
> 
> J'attends de voire les points abordés par les candidats concernant notre secte



tu sera la tenancière du harem du gourou


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

C'est un synonyme de première favorite ça, non ?   Celle du dimanche, quoi...


----------



## Malow (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est un synonyme de première favorite ça, non ?   Celle du dimanche, quoi...



C'est pas comme ça que je vais voter moi...


----------



## guytantakul (5 Octobre 2005)

Tu aurais ton samedi de libre, faut voir ça


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Me doute.. disons qu'au moins, ça devrait te laisser le choix entre 9. Procède par élimination, et une fois que t'as viré tout le monde crée ton sondage à toi  (et ne m'oublies pas dans les candidats )


----------



## dool (5 Octobre 2005)

Pité moi aussi j'ai pas voté hein ! J'hésite beaucoup trop ! J'orienterais bien mon choix vers une histoire de "phêss" mais on va encore me dire que j'suis classique  :rateau: Entre ceux qui m'ont sussurer 2-3 mots doux et ceux qui m'ont promis la lune...je ne sais à qui me vouer !  :mouais:   

Bon...qui possède les remèdes hallucinogènes ??? Là est la question !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as donc entendu feuler du fin fond de la cave lors des nuits câlines de pleine lune un nioubi perdu entre chaque griffe ?



Tout à fait, le félin feulant après le filon fêlé du filou félon !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Ah... Cool. On dirait que le doute arrive... C'est ce qu'on appelle foutre un bon coup de pompe dans les urnes ça


----------



## Malow (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah... Cool. On dirait que le doute arrive... C'est ce qu'on appelle foutre un bon coup de pompe dans les urnes ça



N'aurais tu pas oublié un "b" ?


----------



## guytantakul (5 Octobre 2005)

Un vote reste un vote


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

Je ne sais pas qui sera "gourouté", mais il faudra en prendre un qui soit insensible aux effets de la pleine lune, surtout s'il doit voyager par le train (  stook), parce qu'un gourou garou qui se goure de gare, ça fait désordre.


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas comme ça que je vais voter moi...




tu aura le droit de jouer avec tout ce que tu veux


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu aura le droit de jouer avec tout ce que tu veux



Ça y est, les promesses électorales, maintenant !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas qui sera "gourouté", mais il faudra en prendre un qui soit insensible aux effets de la pleine lune, surtout s'il doit voyager par le train (  stook), parce qu'un gourou garou qui se goure de gare, ça fait désordre.


 Full Moon Proof et garanti pur b½uf. Y'a pas mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

mackie !!!      


tu es en tete pour le moment, ne gache rien, pas de politik !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Full Moon Proof et *garanti pur b½uf*. Y'a pas mieux !




 :mouais: Un chat "pur b½uf"   Zoologiquement intéressant, mais difficilement crédible, cher CMM, tu devrais changer de conseiller politique, au moins celui chargé de ton "image" !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais changer de conseiller politique, au moins celui chargé de ton "image" !




tu vois  ?   pour une fois on est d'accord !!!!!      

cette image ....brrrrrrr :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois




 :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

Celà dit, moi, j'aime bien, l'avatar du CMM, pour son image, je parlais de son spécialiste de la communication !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:




ben oui, je comprends riens moi aux jeux de mots et pour une fois que il y en a pas
je peux certifier etre entierement d'accord avec toi


----------



## valoriel (5 Octobre 2005)

Ca y est, vous avez enfin décider de me choisir


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

Tu me rassure, là, je n'avais pas souvenir de divergences de vues à répétition entre nous


----------



## valoriel (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rassure, là, je n'avais pas souvenir de divergences de vues à répétition entre nous


Non non, ya pas de divergence, ils me soutiennent tous!! 




Pas vrai les gars, hein?!! :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

4 candidats en plus    la liste risque de s'allonger encore là !!!    





mais au fait , ces candidats ils veulent devenir gouru ?   

parce que bon, j'ai pas demandée moi a figurer dans la liste !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Rah les salauds. Ils rajoutent des noms à la liste et ils ne m'y mettent pas. Vais devoir prendre le pouvoir par la force...


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2005)

:mouais: il manque encore le gourou Bignolles dans cette liste _désolé ça me démangeait (c'est le cas de le dire)_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Rah les salauds. Ils rajoutent des noms à la liste et ils ne m'y mettent pas. Vais devoir prendre le pouvoir par la force...





on est a combient là question revolution ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non non, ya pas de divergence, ils me soutiennent tous!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as raison, c'est pas vrai ! 

Edith : pour l'absence de divergences, je parlais avec Robertav !


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Rah les salauds. Ils rajoutent des noms à la liste et ils ne m'y mettent pas. Vais devoir prendre le pouvoir par la force...




chatons je te nommerai grand inquisiteur et maréchal de notre armée :love:


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2005)

Tu devrais négocier ta place sur la liste avec backcat Robertav, avec l'énergie qu'il dépense ces derniers jours ce ne serait que justice.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: il manque encore le gourou Bignolles dans cette liste _désolé ça me démangeait (c'est le cas de le dire)_



Ah ouais, ouais, j'en souviens de çui là, y zétaient trois frères, y avait aussi Flaquette et Doudou. A Auxerre aussi, y zont un guyrou !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais négocier ta place sur la liste avec backcat Robertav, avec l'énergie qu'il dépense ces derniers jours ce ne serait que justice.




vu que maintenant je ne suis plus la derniere sur la liste et que en plus certains (8) ont osez voter pour moi (  :love:  :love:  :love: )
me retrouvant ainsi a mi-chemin du vaincueur    je ne pense pas qu'il refusera cette fois !!!


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chatons je te nommerai grand inquisiteur et maréchal de notre armée :love:



Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Ça tombe bien, je parle espagnol comme une vache anglaise...


----------



## valoriel (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien, je parle espagnol comme une vache anglaise...


Une vache qui parle!! C'est vachement raëlien comme concept ça


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2005)

qui a sorti Super Para ?!! putain faut que j'envoie BackCat le chercher à Bagdad ce con...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

mince, maintenant qu'on a de nouveaux choix, on a deja voté...  
vive les double pseudo....


----------



## SuperPara (5 Octobre 2005)

si je suis élu, je promets de castrer mackie et de faire BackCat super-supermodérateur de tous les forums... un forum modéré par des hommes, pas des tafioles. Respectueux de l'art, la littérature et des femmes mais pêtant la gueule à tout nioube oou puceau la ramenant. Gloire à MacG !


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, maintenant qu'on a de nouveaux choix, on a deja voté...
> vive les double pseudo....




c'est mal


----------



## SuperPara (5 Octobre 2005)

et Sonnyboy modérateur de Réagissez !!


----------



## SuperPara (5 Octobre 2005)

et dans les forums dévellopeurs aussi, bande de mou du bide


----------



## SuperPara (5 Octobre 2005)

mackie ! sors de ce corps !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal



oui, on me l'a dit, il y a peu....(  )



tiens, le retour du para ...tu disais quoi mackie...?....ça promet...


----------



## macelene (5 Octobre 2005)

Si *Bilbo* avait la bonté de m'ôter de cette liste...  ce serait bien...


----------



## SuperPara (5 Octobre 2005)

ya mon pote Policier Moustachu qui t'attend à la sortie pour une fouille au corps stook... on va vous montrer notre gros gourou...


----------



## Policier Moustachu (5 Octobre 2005)

SuperPara a dit:
			
		

> ya mon pote Policier Moustachu qui t'attend à la sortie pour une fouille au corps stook... on va vous montrer notre gros gourou...




comme dirait sonnyboy : tombe le futal


----------



## Nobody (5 Octobre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition !


 
Je fais ce que je veux, merde alors!


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien, je parle espagnol comme une vache anglaise...



 Et je me doute que toi tu le feras pas à coups de coussins


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> qui a sorti Super Para ?!!



Cherche du coté du Cab'


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

Policier Moustachu a dit:
			
		

> comme dirait sonnyboy : tombe le futal



ho! pinaise! , on deterre les reliques...?


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

qui nous sort gwenhiver ?


----------



## SuperPara (5 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Cherche du coté du Cab'




ah ! t'as besoin que j'aille discuter de tes schlappettes avec le videur ?  no problemo Grand Maitre !


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2005)

Oulà, y'a reprise en main ici. Beaucoup d'uniformes.
Dites l'armée et la police, ce sont des sectes ?  Y'a pas une loi contre ça ?


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Cherche du coté du Cab'






> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à bengilli.



zut


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Dites l'armée et la police, ce sont des sectes ?  Y'a pas une loi contre ça ?



On se rebelle ?

Ce genre de trucs c'est à 12 ans qu'on les dit...


----------



## SuperPara (5 Octobre 2005)

Who talks about the Spanish Inquisition ?!!

is there here one guy who 's got some interest about one of the most interesting word in the english language ?!! :affraid:

a word wich can describe Love, Hate, Pleasure and Pain !!


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ho! pinaise! , on deterre les reliques...?



C'est l'influence corse. Quand il s'agit de remplir les urnes faut faire le plein.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On se rebelle ?
> 
> Ce genre de trucs c'est à 12 ans qu'on les dit...



et il est a qui celui là de double pseudo....


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

SuperPara a dit:
			
		

> Who talks about the Spanish Inquisition ?!!
> 
> is there here one guy who 's got some interest about one of the most interesting word in the english language ?!! :affraid:
> 
> a word wich can describe Love, Hate, Pleasure and Pain !!



4 lettres...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

Marque des points lui aussi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

SuperPara a dit:
			
		

> Who talks about the Spanish Inquisition ?!!
> 
> is there here one guy who 's got some interest about one of the most interesting word in the english language ?!! :affraid:
> 
> a word wich can describe Love, Hate, Pleasure and Pain !!



hello...teacher...! :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2005)

Salut aussi à Rantanplan ! 

(comprenne qui pourra mais surement pas les nioubes...  )


----------



## SuperPara (5 Octobre 2005)

il est bien le stook, on va en faire un homme... un petit fist... oups... un peu de fitness voulais-je dire et il sera des nôtres !


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Salut aussi à Rantanplan !
> 
> (comprenne qui pourra mais surement pas les nioubes...  )




salut a toi petit beru


----------



## SuperPara (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Salut aussi à Rantanplan !
> 
> (comprenne qui pourra mais surement pas les nioubes...  )




Salut à tous les p'tis dragons et salut aussi à Fantomas !


----------



## Policier Moustachu (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Salut aussi à Rantanplan !
> 
> (comprenne qui pourra mais surement pas les nioubes...  )



merde, encore un petit agité


----------



## MrStone (5 Octobre 2005)

Sans oublier la Bertaga


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Salut aussi à Rantanplan !
> 
> (comprenne qui pourra mais surement pas les nioubes...  )



Putain tanplan, ça fait une paye..


----------



## Policier Moustachu (5 Octobre 2005)

SuperPara a dit:
			
		

> il est bien le stook, on va en faire un homme... un petit fist... oups... un peu de fitness voulais-je dire et il sera des nôtres !



oubli pas de lui mettre mon bâton aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

Policier Moustachu a dit:
			
		

> oubli pas de lui mettre mon bâton aussi



hum....! ça doit faire mal ça....hum!... :love:


----------



## Policier Moustachu (5 Octobre 2005)

tu va goûter d'ici peu a mes boules et a mon bâtons


----------



## SuperPara (5 Octobre 2005)

Policier, n'oublie pas que tu es plutôt passif dans l'histoire...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

m*rd*, j'ai joui... :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

C'est du resucé

Faut trouver tes propres gimmicks...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est du resucé
> 
> Faut trouver tes propres gimmicks...



ce n'etait pas un gimmick, mais un pur moment de plaisir...


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2005)

faudrait créer un thread des revenants là non ?


----------



## Tigg Maigg (5 Octobre 2005)

celui qui a rajouté des options dans ce sondage a dit:
			
		

> le pur fils (demandé par le peuple)


C'est réduire le peuple à peu de chose.


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2005)

Le peuple est toujours peu de chose ma bonne dame  Ça aussi on le comprend tôt en principe.


----------



## Tigg Maigg (5 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ça aussi on le comprend tôt en principe.


Peut être, je ne sais pas. Je suis encore jeune, moi.


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2005)

Moins de douze ? Ah, ok je comprends mieux


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Moins de douze ? Ah, ok je comprends mieux



bien moins meme...  



			
				 le profil du tigg a dit:
			
		

> Anniversaire:
> 15/07/03


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Rah les salauds. Ils rajoutent des noms à la liste et ils ne m'y mettent pas. Vais devoir prendre le pouvoir par la force...


Demande à molgow, il a de l'expérience en la matière


----------



## Tigg Maigg (5 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Moins de douze ? Ah, ok je comprends mieux


 Ouais, je suis un vrai Peter Pan. Et ça m'évite certaines obsessions propres à ceux qui se pensent adultes.


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2005)

Ça je te l'accorde. J'ai vu le Tambour trop tard. En tout état de cause on fait chacun comme on peut.
Avec ses emmerds d'adultes comme avec le reste. Mais je constate que votre âme d'enfant ne vous rend pas forcément plus heureux.
En tous cas votre secte, elle me plaît pas à moi.


----------



## rezba (6 Octobre 2005)

J'aime beaucoup les résultats de ce sondage. Ils sont aussi doux que la multiplication par treize. Une confiture, réellement.
:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Moins de douze ? Ah, ok je comprends mieux



Ouais moins de 12... genre qui croit de bon ton de dire du mal des flics et des militaires...


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2005)

Pile poil mon grand.

Juste après le stade anal, tu verras


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup les résultats de ce sondage. Ils sont aussi doux que la multiplication par treize. Une confiture, réellement.
> :rateau:


Surtout que pour les tripatouillages t'es un spécialiste, tu vas pouvoir rentrer à l'ENA sur dossier  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ni dieu(x), ni maître(s)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien du tout en fait...


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que pour les tripatouillages t'es un spécialiste, tu vas pouvoir rentrer à l'ENA sur dossier  :rateau:



Crois moi pour faire L'ENA, il a choisi encore plus simple


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pile poil mon grand.
> 
> Juste après le stade anal, tu verras



Oui j'ai bien le temps...

Je suis pas trop pressé de passer le stade anal, si aprés c'est pour faire chier tout le monde avec des grandes phrases à la con dans les villes de grandes solitudes (car tout le monde n'est pas zebig...).

Enfin bon, on a déjà assez épilogué...


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2005)

Moi je les aime bien mes grandes phrases à la con :love:
Désolée y'en aura sûrement d'autres, même si je préfère aussi quand il n'y en a pas.

Mais ça ou autre chose, tu trouveras bien un moyen d'être blessant, juste pour le plaisir.
Je me suis quelques fois demandé pourquoi. Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit mon problème en fait.
Alors oui, parfois ça me fait chier de lire tes réponses, mais globalement tes jugements m'importent peu.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Octobre 2005)

Meuh oui...meuh oui...

Y a pas de réponses, car y a pas de questions.


----------



## valoriel (6 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui...meuh oui...
> 
> Y a pas de réponses, car y a pas de questions.


Ben non ya pas de questions!!

Mais ya plusieurs réponse...

1) Tu imites très mal Sylko quand tu meugles 

2) Le gourou, c'est moi :love:

3) On abrase toujours les nouveaux adeptes


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

T'as vu la Vierge, toi ! Un gourou avec un nom de médicament et la tronche de Lagaffe, t'es pas crédible !!


----------



## valoriel (6 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu la Vierge, toi ! Un gourou avec un nom de médicament et la tronche de Lagaffe, t'es pas crédible !!


La voilà ma gueule 





_et depuis que je l'ai vue, elle n'est plus vraiment vierge _​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

google, recherche en images du mot gourou, 3eme résultat... en tout cas, t'es pas un medoc qui stimule l'originalité... Bref un gourou qui foire son entrée en scène...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Mouahahahhahahhahaahhaha les résultats


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2005)

OUahhhoouu pas de doute possible, rezba est un VRAI politicien...
Il a fait voter les morts, et les bannis....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2005)

Finalement, l'important est de ne pas se gourer de gourou (et non pas l'inverse qui ne veut rien dire).


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Ben pour moi c'est devenu un vrai sondage


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Crois moi pour faire L'ENA, il a choisi encore plus simple




simple oui mais avec un résultat fabuleux !    :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> OUahhhoouu pas de doute possible, rezba est un VRAI politicien...
> Il a fait voter les morts, et les bannis....





*Rezba serait*
... euh... corse ?




 
 :mouais:


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> OUahhhoouu pas de doute possible, rezba est un VRAI politicien...
> Il a fait voter les morts, et les bannis....



je suis pas sûr que ce soit rezba par contre c'est effectivement une pratique méridionnale !  ya vde ces beaux gosses italiens au Cab' !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

3ème, je suis un peux le Jospin du forum  et c'est vrai qu'au réveil je lui ressemble assez


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

_... "savez-vous planter les choux, à la modeuuuu à la mooooooodeeuuuuuuuu... savez-vous planter les choux, à la modeuuu Jospinouuuu...."_

Evidemment... ça, au réveil, ça déphase...   :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oui apparemment c'était la nuit des joyeux et bienheureux donneurs de l'çons !_
> :sleep:



Je donne pas de leçons je constate...

Pendant que d'autre ce tate le con...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

*SM plante des choux ?*
j'aurais plutôt pensé que c'était du houblon, voire de la vigne mais bon...




 
 :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 3ème, je suis un peux le Jospin du forum  et c'est vrai qu'au réveil je lui ressemble assez



Ah bon ! Tu fais la gueule au réveil ?


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ! Tu fais la gueule au réveil ?




non, il est du genre à se retirer en pleine dé-bandade...  

(pas d'élection matinale quoi...  )


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de réponses, car y a pas de questions.



Sonnyboy, philosophiquement votre !   qui met ça dans le zapping ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

Ah non... lui c'est zip ! pas zap !


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2005)

Ben Purée d'Adèle...  Le Monde De MAcGé a été frappé par la foudre...  :affraid: ça va être dur de se relever...


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2005)

"On ne pose jamais que les questions auxquelles on est en mesure de trouver la réponse." Nietzsche... eh bin sonny...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 3ème, je suis un peux le Jospin du forum  et c'est vrai qu'au réveil je lui ressemble assez



Par contre, au coucher, c'est plutôt Debré (le père, Michel, hein !)


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Octobre 2005)

ce qui m'inquiète, c'est la santé mentale de tous les gens sur ce forum, j'avais voté pour Rezba pour qu'il ne soit pas trop triste de son résultat...

en fait c'est la tactique dite du TF1, tu te mets en tête de la liste et donc tu gagnes...

sinon, pour l'ENA, il n'y a pas de doute que c'est une réussite...
 

et pour notre nouveau Gourou


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Ah hum, bienvenue à ma conférence de presse.

Voilà je me retire 

Bon hop à la douche


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2005)

tien quelqu'un a trafiqué le sondage


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien quelqu'un a trafiqué le sondage



Naaaaan ! Rhoooo, mais qui à bien pu faire ça ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy, philosophiquement votre !   qui met ça dans le zapping ?



J'en ai fait une bien meilleure aprés, mais personne ne semble l'avoir vue...

Dommage car je la trouve bien comme il faut... mais bon...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que d'autre ce tate le con...




*Celle-ci ?*
on dirait presque du pascal77



 
 :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Celle-ci ?*
> on dirait presque du pascal77
> 
> 
> ...



avec une auretograffe auci daipleaurable ? Sa va pa non ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

c'est confirmé : rezba est le frere caché du president de la russie


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

holala....mais notre Rezba a un sacré avantage ce matin....
ben, dis donc...
du coup, il ne nous reste que deux solutions, 
s'incliner ou revolutionner...

-pour le premier choix, c'est facile...






-pour le second, c'est par la... 

[Mode collabo/on] en tout cas, moi je l'aime bien notre Rezba...... [Mode collabo/off]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est confirmé : rezba est le frere caché du president de la russie



Ca craint !


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2005)

Rezba, quand on mélange les lettres, ça "abraze". Donc...


----------



## Nephou (6 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai fait une bien meilleure aprés, mais personne ne semble l'avoir vue...
> 
> Dommage car je la trouve bien comme il faut... mais bon...


ben si mais y'a une faute alors


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai fait une bien meilleure aprés, mais personne ne semble l'avoir vue...
> 
> Dommage car je la trouve bien comme il faut... mais bon...



J'ai pas dit non mais contrepèterie n'est pas toujours philosophie


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> avec une auretograffe auci daipleaurable ? Sa va pa non ?  :mouais:



ça doit être l'inconscient, je pensais vraiment pas au pluriel...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Mackie a retrouvé son fichier excel contenant ses 6700 pseudo


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Allez votez pour moi faut que je rattrape mackie


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

pinaise, quelle bande de tricheur...  
et moi qui allait voter avec mes 4 pseudos...sert a rien... :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (6 Octobre 2005)

J'ai pas voté pour mackie


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2005)

Gaffe, on va bientôt avoir plus de votes que d'électeurs 
"Comme back to U S S R"  :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (6 Octobre 2005)

Je croyais que seul Finn pouvait faire des super sondages dans le Bar.  Je trouve que le mien commence à avoir de la gueule. 


			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si *Bilbo* avait la bonté de m'ôter de cette liste...  ce serait bien...


Moi, je ne peux pas. :rose: Et puis, je ne t'y avais pas mise par hasard. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (6 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas voté pour mackie


C'est d'un originaaaaal.   

À+


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2005)

Je pense que ce sondage est truqué


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

> gourou ou guru
(nom masculin)
Maître à penser hindou. 

Qui dans la liste est hindou ?
A quoi cela sert-il d'avoir un gourou ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ce sondage est truqué



meuh non: ce sont les résultats de 2007...


----------



## valoriel (6 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> A quoi cela sert-il d'avoir un gourou ?


Mais pour être "tendance" mon chou :love:


----------



## y&b (6 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe, on va bientôt avoir plus de votes que d'électeurs
> "Comme back to U S S R"  :rateau:


Tu crois qu'il avait un monopôle ?


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour être "tendance" mon chou :love:


j'en danse... de joie.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Octobre 2005)

Je touve legerement louche le résultat du sondage... :rateau::rateau:
Mais qui sont ces 6735 personnes? (ben oui, il a voté pour lui quand même  )


----------



## toys (6 Octobre 2005)

y a de la triche s'est pas possible.


----------



## juju palavas (6 Octobre 2005)

Moi je vote pour sm son minimum d'expression pour son maximum d'impression est impressionnant


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

*Bordel*
le résultat des votes !!!

Merde, je savais pas qu'on était dans une vraie république bananière ici




:affraid:
 :hein:


----------



## valoriel (6 Octobre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vote pour sm son minimum d'expression pour son maximum d'impression est impressionnant


Juju, le plus grand fan de supermoquette après sa moustache


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Merci JUJU !

Et les autres qqui remettez en doute la fiabilité d'un sondage vBulletin, je ne vous comprend pas, allez faire un tour sur leur site pour vous en persuader


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Merde, je savais pas qu'on était dans une vraie république bananière ici


T'en a fallu du temps pour comprendre  :mouais: Hé Banane ​


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci JUJU !


Heureusement qu'il a 18 pseudos 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la fiabilité d'un sondage vBulletin


vBull, aucun problème   
Les calculettes des violets et rouges pour le dépouillement, par contre :affraid:​


----------



## Grug2 (6 Octobre 2005)

gouroucoucou paloma


----------



## valoriel (6 Octobre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> gouroucoucou paloma


Mon héros :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Octobre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> gouroucoucou paloma



Merci, c'est gentil  ou c'est une coincidence ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

est que macG c'est une democratie?   

parce que dans ce cas rezba et mackie sont eliminés  les votes etant truqués  :rateau:  :rateau: 




hai hai hai les filles , si c'est comme cela le gouru sera SM et là pour nous ....:affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Octobre 2005)

Non non, pas de démocratie ici ! Loin de là ! T'imagine le bordel, sinon ? Oulàh...


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Octobre 2005)

aha, le bourrage des urnes virtuelles, on y arrive au XXI ème siècle, j'vous dis !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> aha, le bourrage des urnes virtuelles, on y arrive au XXI ème siècle, j'vous dis !!!



Note, il parait qu'avec Mackie, parfois, y a pas que les urnes ... Qui sont bourrées


----------



## GreenC4U (6 Octobre 2005)

et ouai ils font ce qu'ils veulent!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que macG c'est une democratie?
> 
> parce que dans ce cas rezba et mackie sont eliminés  les votes etant truqués  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> ...


 Je vous avais dit de me plébisciter... tant pis... maintenant il va falloir assumer


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je vous avais dit de me plébisciter... tant pis... maintenant il va falloir assumer




chat diabolique tu n'avais qu' a prendre ma place, t'as pas voulu.....elle etait la derniere   

tampi pour toi et subi comme les autres !!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je vous avais dit de me plébisciter... tant pis... maintenant il va falloir assumer



comme disait notre ami Bashung : "gourou, tu es mon fuhrer de vivre !" :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

Prendre ta place ? Si ç'avait été de mon ressort, j'y aurais songé ! Quant à me faire subir quelque chose à moi, c'est pas encore arrivé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à vous
Venez avec nous
On a rendez-vous ensemble ici chez Winnie
Dans la maison
De Winnie l'Ourson
On entend tout le temps des chansons

On aime le vieux Bourriquet
Mais il est parfois inquiet
Bourriquet : Merci d'avoir remarqué

Maître Hibou fait des discours
Que l'on ne comprend pas toujours
Maitre Hibou : Et bien, je me rappelle ma tante Mathilde
Du côté de mon oncle qui avait perdue sa hulotte et qui me disait :

Si Coco Lapin fait son jardin
Il carotte chez le voisin
Grand Gourou fait des pâtisseries
Que petit Gourou engloutit

Devant la maison de Porcinet
On fait la danse du balai
Porcinet : Ah mais quel..quel..quelle corvée

Tigrou bondit un peu partout
Sans jamais se casser le cou
Tigrou : Dites c'est tigrement beau
Hoo hoo hoo hoo !

Et voici Winnie l'Ourson
(Winnie l'Ourson)
Tout petit tout doux tout rond et tout mignon
Winnie l'Ourson Winnie l'Ourson
Entouré de tous ses compagnons

Winnie : Oui je suis Winnie l'Ourson (Winnie)
Les filles et les garçons (L'ourson)
Soyez tous les bienvenus dans cette maison
C'est tout petit
Pourtant chez moi Winnie
Je vous invite tous aujourd'hui
(Je vous invite tous aujourd'hui)
Hoo hoo hoo hoo !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

Nom de nom !!!!  Je ne sais pas ce que tu prends, mais j'en veux !!!


----------



## valoriel (6 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous
> Venez avec nous
> On a rendez-vous ensemble ici chez Winnie
> Dans la maison
> ...


C'est de la bonne à Mulhouse  








_je pourraîs mettre "grillé par le chat" en edit, mais ça sera du foutage de gueule, non _​


----------



## juju palavas (6 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que macG c'est une democratie?
> 
> parce que dans ce cas rezba et mackie sont eliminés  les votes etant truqués  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> ...




 ce n'est pas du trucage, c'est de La dérision, noyer le poisson par de la triche de peur d?être vraiment battu dans un sondage?. Facile.


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2005)

:hosto: encore un truc qui capote...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Octobre 2005)

coucou c'est moi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> coucou c'est moi !



toujours à côté de la plaque, mon pôv Sonny, c'est "gourou c'est moi !" qu'il fallait dire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2005)

De toutes façons, on s'en fout du sondage car, au final, ce sera Raymond notre gourou.


----------



## valoriel (7 Octobre 2005)

gourou, c'est moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

Note : Penser à aller commander ce livre de recettes : "Les mille et une façons d'accommoder le canard".


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2005)

8.8% je peux donc former un groupe parlementaire ?


----------



## Bilbo (7 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 8.8% je peux donc former un groupe parlementaire ?


Et je ne serais pas surpris si ton groupe avait plus de membres que de réponses au sondage. Les sondeurs sont si peu fiables en ce moment. 

À+


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> coucou c'est moi !


Quoi "toi"  :mouais: 
C'est toi qui a retripoté le sondage  

Aller, avoue ! C'est qui qui t'a fait tomber le futal


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 8.8% je peux donc former un groupe parlementaire ?


Et tu veux parlementer avec qui  :mouais:


----------



## y&b (7 Octobre 2005)

rappeler moi le non de l'institut de sondage ....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Euh... procto quelque chose... je me souviens plus bien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh... procto quelque chose... je me souviens plus bien...



  



			
				La machine à mettre des batons dans les roues a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] BackCat.



Comme disait coluche :

"y nous sondent ... Nan ! Avec des journeaux !... Mais c'est pareil, on l'a un petit peu dans le © quand même, hein !".


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quoi "toi"  :mouais:
> C'est toi qui a retripoté le sondage
> 
> Aller, avoue ! C'est qui qui t'a fait tomber le futal



Nan je peux pas faire ça...

Sinon je le ferais tu penses...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas Skippy, le grand gourou? 




ok, je suis déjà parti


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

ben alors? qui sera notre grand et HONNETE gourou?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2005)

Bah moi


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> rappeler moi le non de l'institut de sondage ....



perso j'aurais mis un Z à la fin de rappeler, et un M à la fin de non


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi




on a dit honnête


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> on a dit honnête





tu crois aussi que "honnete" c'est pas un mince affaire?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Qui sera notre gourou ?



Quand?  






 :rateau:


----------



## y&b (7 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> on a dit honnête


On dit pas plutôt sur le net ....


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Octobre 2005)

oui, mais il a raison l'autre : Quand????


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

ne soyez pas pressé : 

choisir son gourou c'est une chose reflichie.....
de meme que  choisir son chef d'etat


----------



## iKool (7 Octobre 2005)

Et si tu n'as pas voté pour le bon, tu cours où pour échapper au courroux du gourou ?


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ne soyez pas pressé :
> 
> choisir son gourou c'est une chose reflichie.....
> de meme que  choisir son chef d'etat



aaahh d'accord, je comprends mieux maintenant..


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi


 :mouais: 



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> on a dit honnête


Que neni   

Elle a dit : 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors? qui sera notre grand et HONNETE gourou?


*grand*  :rateau:


----------



## y&b (7 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu n'as pas voté pour le bon, tu cours où pour échapper au courroux du gourou ?


Sur le forum M$ .... arf, arf ,arf  :rose:


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ne soyez pas pressé :
> 
> choisir son gourou c'est une chose *reflichie* .....
> ...


Ah, ben là  :mouais: 
On est réellement dans la merde  :casse:  :affraid:


----------



## Nobody (7 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> coucou c'est moi !


 
Caca c'est mou.


----------



## toys (7 Octobre 2005)

waw  y a eu une super correction sur le sondage.

si on fait la même sur les élections de 2007 ça risque de faire louche.


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2005)

Benjamin Benjamin ​ Benjamin :mouais:​











Tu veux bien vérifier le module de calcul des sondages de vBulletin v 3.5 avant de l'installer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Et alors ?? une élection c'est toujours louche. Un putsch, par contre, c'est net. J'ai les noms de tous ceux qui nt voté alors que je n'étais pas dans la liste, ça va chier. Et ça va êter facile à administrer après... Une seule personne à gérer, ça devrait pas poser trop de problème. Reste à ne pas trop m'indisposer moi-même et ça ira nickel.

Bon. Je commence par qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je commence par qui ?




*Benjamin?*


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?? une élection c'est toujours louche. Un putsch, par contre, c'est net. J'ai les noms de tous ceux qui nt voté alors que je n'étais pas dans la liste, ça va chier. Et ça va êter facile à administrer après... Une seule personne à gérer, ça devrait pas poser trop de problème. Reste à ne pas trop m'indisposer moi-même et ça ira nickel.
> 
> Bon. Je commence par qui ?




 :mouais: ... Faut voir ... Et quand tu seras GMPV*, ce sera quoi, le programme ? :king:










(*) Gourou Maréchal Président à Vie


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ...ça va chier...


Dis moi, chaton, t'es tellement désorienté que tu trouves plus ta caisse


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, chaton, t'es tellement désorienté que tu trouves plus ta caisse




je dirais plutot que chaton est desorientée parce que sa caisse
sa fait longtemp que tu ne l'as  pas changée .....

arrete les resto et fait ton devoir


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrete les resto et fait ton devoir


Certes, certes   
Mais si j'arrête, il n'aura plus son Catty Bag :mouais: 

Et alors là, j'te dis pas


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?? une élection c'est toujours louche. Un putsch, par contre, c'est net. J'ai les noms de tous ceux qui nt voté alors que je n'étais pas dans la liste, ça va chier. Et ça va êter facile à administrer après... Une seule personne à gérer, ça devrait pas poser trop de problème. Reste à ne pas trop m'indisposer moi-même et ça ira nickel.
> 
> Bon. Je commence par qui ?



Toi ?


----------



## garfield (7 Octobre 2005)

Forza Supermoquette!


----------



## guytantakul (7 Octobre 2005)

Moi je veux bien être gourou, sinon... 
Mais faut me dire d'abord si des reniflages, scans et chatouillis sur nive ou iraty sont passibles de ban. J'ai consulté la charte sans succès, on n'en parle pas.

Je veux bien essayer de prendre le pouvoir total - mais bon, si je me fais choper, j'aurai l'air malin aussi   Merde trop tard !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

suivant les couleurs des barres que il y a a coté de chaque personne  j'en deduis que bientot on aura :   



*en rouge* : rezba, mackie (enfin admin ) et morgan 

*en vert* : zebig et jpmiss  :   

*en violet* : SM et robertav :affraid: 

*en bleu* : amok , grug et super para  :bebe:

*jaune* et* emeraude* : webo et elene , mais  cette couleur ne me dis rien    


comme quoi la vie est faite des pleins de rebondissement      



au fait , le gourou il aura quoi comme couleur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au fait , le gourou il aura quoi comme couleur ?



Ça dépend, s'il est aussi honnête que tu le souhaites, il devrait être transparent !


----------



## y&b (8 Octobre 2005)

Rezba depassera-t-il la barre mithyque des 82%


----------



## toys (8 Octobre 2005)

faut lui collé une bonne couleur foireuse.

pas de cadeaux HAHAHAHAHA

pardon pour se rire démoniaque il est partie tout seul.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Rezba depassera-t-il la barre mithyque des 82%



Ça alors, c'est pas croyable ! Avec un pseudo comme ça, ne pas savoir placer correctement un Y ... Carrément mythique !


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> faut lui collé une bonne couleur foireuse.
> 
> pas de cadeaux HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> pardon pour se rire démoniaque il est partie tout seul.



tu tapes toujours un peu trop vite, surtout sur la fin des mots...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> pardon pour se rire démoniaque il est partie tout seul.



Le qualificatif adéquat pour ce rire commence effectivement par "dé" ... Mais ne se termine pas par "moniaque" !


----------



## dool (8 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le qualificatif adéquat pour ce rire commence effectivement par "dé" ... Mais ne se termine pas par "moniaque" !



Tu veux dire comme ton post ??!!...un mot qui rimerai avec inutile par hasard !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

Disons "qui rimerait assez bien avec l'ensemble de ce thread ! :rateau:


----------



## y&b (8 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça alors, c'est pas croyable ! Avec un pseudo comme ça, ne pas savoir placer correctement un Y ... Carrément mythique !


Mais non, c'est de la diplomacie ...... je floodait avec toys   

:rose: bon d'accord, je suis pas un expert de l'orthographe, mais je me soigne (enfin j'essaie) en v enant ici


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

resba etant eliminé parce que capté en fraude evidente   
logiquement , et sans preuve du contraire que frode il en a pas, 
notre grand gourou sera MACKIE:king: :king: :king: 


alors.......quelle couleur on va lui donner  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

Le vert lui va si bien ...


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2005)

Est il bien sur ses bases ce grand gourou


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

Son &#233;quilibre est fonction du grammage latent...


----------



## rezba (8 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> resba etant eliminé parce que capté en fraude evidente
> logiquement , et sans preuve du contraire que frode il en a pas,
> notre grand gourou sera MACKIE:king: :king: :king:
> 
> ...




Vous rêvez ou quoi ? Comment vous vous imaginez qu'à un moment, Mackie avait 1360 votes ? Sinon en soudoyant Bengili ? 

Mackie gourou, c'est un peu comme si un puceau regnait sur Sodome et Gomorrhe, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous rêvez ou quoi ? Comment vous vous imaginez qu'à un moment, Mackie avait 1360 votes ? Sinon en soudoyant Bengili ?
> 
> Mackie gourou, c'est un peu comme si un puceau regnait sur Sodome et Gomorrhe, non ?




blabla bla blabla  blo !!!:   

meme pris avec  les mains dans le sac ,  rezba se declare innocent ?  


notre zesba lui aimerait bien regner sur Sodome et Gomorrhe ou je me trompe ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous rêvez ou quoi ? Comment vous vous imaginez qu'à un moment, Mackie avait 1360 votes ? Sinon en soudoyant Bengili ?



Tu insinue qu'il soudoie en sous main, à l'aide d'un dessous de table ? Je suis soudér ... sidéré !


----------



## rezba (8 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> blabla bla blabla  blo !!!:
> 
> meme pris avec  les mains dans le sac ,  rezba se declare innocent ?
> 
> ...



J'ai pas dit que j'étais innocent, j'ai dit que Mackie était une crapule qui n'avait pas les moyens de ces escroqueries forumesques, nuance.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit que j'étais innocent, j'ai dit que Mackie était une crapule qui n'avait pas les moyens de ces escroqueries forumesques, nuance.





donc alor......vu de cet angle on disqualifie meme mackie :bebe: :bebe: 


qui sera donc notre  grand et veneré gourou HONNETE


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit que j'étais innocent, j'ai dit que Mackie était une crapule qui n'avait pas les moyens de ces escroqueries forumesques, nuance.



Toi un pigeon ?  Même pas un perdreau de l'année


----------



## MacEntouziast (8 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous rêvez ou quoi ? Comment vous vous imaginez qu'à un moment, Mackie avait 1360 votes ? Sinon en soudoyant Bengili ?
> 
> Mackie gourou, c'est un peu comme si un puceau regnait sur Sodome et Gomorrhe, non ?


Ben oui, et alors ? un peu de poésie ? ça ne te manques pas ? hein ?allons, un peu de fantaisie dans ce monde à dominante grise !


----------



## toys (9 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc alor......vu de cet angle on disqualifie meme mackie :bebe: :bebe:
> 
> 
> qui sera donc notre  grand et veneré gourou HONNETE


si faut être honnete je me présente


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc alor......vu de cet angle on disqualifie meme mackie :bebe: :bebe:
> 
> 
> qui sera donc notre  grand et veneré gourou HONNETE


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Forza Supermoquette!



Tu veux dire quoi par là ? Que Supermoquette, c'est Berlusconi avec des lunettes et une moustache ?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire quoi par l&#224; ? Que Supermoquette, c'est Berlusconi avec des lunettes et une moustache ?


Non, sans moustaches, sans lunettes, et m&#234;me presque sans cheveux.


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Je ne peux vraisemblablement pas être gourou, il y a des limites que je me fixe dans la vie 
...mais votre pou roux, peut-être ! 
Je peux m'accrocher assez solidement et ma pilosité n'est pas si brune que ça, au final (un peu d'O3 et hop ! - un pou roux dans macG )


PS : Pas la peine de me citer en ne gardant que "je me fixe" - j'y ai pensé avant


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux vraisemblablement pas être gourou, il y a des limites que je me fixe dans la vie
> ...mais votre pou roux, peut-être !
> Je peux m'accrocher assez solidement et ma pilosité n'est pas si brune que ça, au final (un peu d'O3 et hop ! - un pou roux dans macG )
> 
> ...



Et ça t'amuses ? Eh, les gars, notre poux rit !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et &#231;a t'amuses ? Eh, les gars, notre poux rit !


Non, je me laisse pousser la barbe pour avoir l'air s&#233;rieux, voire triste et constip&#233;. 
Combin&#233; &#224; mon regard torve, strabique et fuyant, &#231;a ne marche pas mal, je dois dire


----------



## dool (9 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, je me laisse pousser la barbe pour avoir l'air sérieux, voire triste et constipé.



Tiens moi aussi !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

C'est &#231;a que j'aime, chez toi, ta constante humeur joyeuse et primesauti&#232;re !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Ah ? Tiens... C'est mignon ! 

Moi, j'aime autre chose, mais bon, la charte, tout &#231;a - voil&#224; - voil&#224;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, je me laisse pousser la barbe pour avoir l'air s&#233;rieux, voire triste et constip&#233;.
> Combin&#233; &#224; mon regard torve, strabique et fuyant, &#231;a ne marche pas mal, je dois dire




et comme cela tu pourras etre un VERITABLE gourou ? :affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et comme cela tu pourras etre un veritable gourou ? :affraid:



chuut ! je suis ici en sous-marin !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> chuut ! je suis ici en sous-marin !




je me suis couché a 6h et levée a meme pas 10h ...
mes neurones ne sont pas encore actif là , tu peux me faire un dessin?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Il voulait dire incognito !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Comment dirais-je ?
Tu ne teee souuuviendra de riiien ! Tes paupières sont louuuurdes ! Tu ne m'a jamais croiiiisé !
Enfin, tu vois le topo, quoi 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il voulait dire incognito !



Exactement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

pfffffffffff     

les mecs d'auj , a ne rien coomprendre !!! :mouais: :mouais: 

toujours compliques quand on peut faire SIMPLE et CLAIR !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Unr ch'tite sieste, peut-&#234;tre ? :casse:


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

c'est tout de même bizarre, ce besoin de clarté et de simplicité, chère princesse, cela confinerait à l'ennui...

et pourtant rien ne manque au confort de l'ennui... il faut juste s'en méfier


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout de même bizarre, ce besoin de clarté et de simplicité, chère princesse, cela confinerait à l'ennui...
> 
> et pourtant rien ne manque au confort de l'ennui... il faut juste s'en méfier




tu sais , avec l'age on devient sage (   ) et surtout faineant    

pourquoi compliquer quand on peut faire simple ?  

si c'est simple c'est rapide , pas besoin d'aspirine , et on peut faire autre chose 
avec le temp libre qu'il reste


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu sais , avec l'age on devient sage


Une ménopause, un Mars......et ça repart ​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

... et &#231;a repart !


----------



## y&b (10 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une ménopause, un Mars......et ça repart ​


Un mars et ça répare ..... je croyais que c'etait irréversible moi


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

tu n'aurais pas un peu chaud, là, par hasard....


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

toutefois, cela ne nous dit toujours pas quand ce sera notre gourou, le R....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

on est pas pressé non pour elire notre gourou ?  


patience donc !!!


----------



## Nephou (10 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on est pas pressé non pour elire notre gourou ?
> 
> 
> patience donc !!!


[emphé]
_la réponse est page 95, la réponse est page 95_ 
[/emphé]


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [emphé]
> _la réponse est page 95, la réponse est page 95_
> [/emphé]



Il est pas très clair ton message   

et sinon, bien sûr qu'on est pressé, le monde tourne mal, ça peut pêter à tout moment   

et comment ira-t-on sur Alpha-du-Centaure sans notre Gourou Cosmoplanétaire:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et comment ira-t-on sur Alpha-du-Centaure sans notre Gourou Cosmoplanétaire:rateau:



Caisse tu veux aller faire là bas ? C'est la zone, y a pas un rade, pas une mob, rien !


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2005)

Je vous emmenerais sur Alpha-du-centaure, promis. Puisque le Centaure, c'est l&#224; d'o&#249; je viens.
Et aussi sur Frolix-8, et sur Titan. Sans oubier de faire un crochet sur la Lune Alphane, pour d&#233;poser certains d'entre vous. Comme ce bon Pascal77.  Il y jouera avec son minitel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je vous emmenerais sur Alpha-du-centaure, promis. Puisque le Centaure, c'est là d'où je viens.
> Et aussi sur Frolix-8, et sur Titan. Sans oubier de faire un crochet sur la Lune Alphane, pour déposer certains d'entre vous. Comme ce bon Pascal77.  Il y jouera avec son minitel.



Inutile, très cher Rezba, j'y vais régulièrement, j'y dirige un des clans les plus influents ! :king:


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2005)

Les polyplo&#239;des n'ont gu&#232;re d'influence.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les polyploïdes n'ont guère d'influence.



Eux, non ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Caisse tu veux aller faire là bas ? C'est la zone, y a pas un rade, pas une mob, rien !



Apparemment il y a du Frolic :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je vous emmenerais sur Alpha-du-centaure, promis. Puisque le Centaure, c'est l&#224; d'o&#249; je viens.
> Et aussi sur Frolix-8, et sur Titan. Sans oubier de faire un crochet sur la Lune Alphane, pour d&#233;poser certains d'entre vous. Comme ce bon Pascal77.  Il y jouera avec son minitel.




voila un post o&#249; je ne comprends rien meme avec un traducteur ou un dico   


pour le mot "polyplo&#239;des" je viens de voir   
mais je ne comprends toujours pas ce que les chromosomes viennent faire ici !!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



bref : faire simple c'est trop compliqu&#233; ?


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

dans tous les cas, je vais préparer mes jerricans d'essence, parce qu'au rythme où elle augmente, on risque de tomber en rade et de ne même pas arriver à faire un feu de la St Jean...

ce serait moche, sinon, je dois pouvoir retrouver le livre de mon ami Gilbert Bourdin, il avait aussi des bonnes techniques   


PS : je suis un cousin éloigné de Rael, donc si vous savez plus qui élire, j'ai de bons gènes... 

Mais par contre il faut coucher, et pas que les filles...


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un post où je ne comprends rien meme avec un traducteur ou un dico



C'est vrai, c'est dégueu, y'a même pas de dictionnaire du petit Philip K. Dick illustré. Il faut se fader les livres.
Si tu n'en a jamais lu, tu as peut-être vu un jour un film comme Blade Runner, ou Total Recall, ou Minority Report, ou Confessions d'un barjot. Sinon, je ne saurais pas te dire par quoi une princesse commme toi pourrais commencer au mieux l'½uvre du maitre. Peut-être _Les clans de la Lune Alphane_, justement. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est d&#233;gueu, y'a m&#234;me pas de dictionnaire du petit Philip K. Dick illustr&#233;. Il faut se fader les livres.
> Si tu n'en a jamais lu, tu as peut-&#234;tre vu un jour un film comme Blade Runner, ou Total Recall, ou Minority Report, ou Confessions d'un barjot. Sinon, je ne saurais pas te dire par quoi une princesse commme toi pourrais commencer au mieux l'&#339;uvre du maitre. Peut-&#234;tre _Les clans de la Lune Alphane_, justement. :love:



Tandis que les candidats gourous pourraient profitablement se replonger dans "Demain les chiens" ou dans "Le ma&#238;tre du haut chateau" !


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

Avez-vous les suites de Blade Runner (originalement appel&#233; "les andro&#239;des r&#234;vent-ils de moutons &#233;lectriques ?") r&#233;alis&#233;es par le fils spirituel de Dick (K.W Jeter) ?
Sur les deux que j'ai lu, le premier est vraiment top et le second pas trop mal 
Perso j'adore Jeter ! (Dick &#233;galement l'aimait bien) - Il a une fa&#231;on de d&#233;ranger et d'horrifier que j'ai rarement lue ailleurs  - Mais bon, faut aimer


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

un adepte de K.Dick comme gourou, je me demande si on fait pas une connerie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'adore Jeter !



Vi ... et que jettes tu ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je vous emmenerais sur Alpha-du-centaure, promis. Puisque le Centaure, c'est là d'où je viens.
> Et aussi sur Frolix-8, et sur Titan. Sans oubier de faire un crochet sur la Lune Alphane, pour déposer certains d'entre vous. Comme ce bon Pascal77.  Il y jouera avec son minitel.



Dis rezba, je peux être le haut-chatelain


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

dis Rezba, je peux être l'executeur???


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi ... et que jettes tu ?



Des trucs divers, mais si ça explose à l'impact, c'est un bonheur sans cesse renouvelé pour moi. 
Donc on peut dire que grenadier m'irait bien, ou trublion de concert avec une palette d'½ufs


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> toutefois, cela ne nous dit toujours pas quand ce sera notre gourou, le R....


gourou coucou [air connu] 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je vous emmenerais sur Alpha-du-centaure, promis. Puisque le Centaure, c'est là d'où je viens.
> Et aussi sur Frolix-8, et sur Titan. Sans oubier de faire un crochet sur la Lune Alphane, pour déposer certains d'entre vous. Comme ce bon Pascal77.  Il y jouera avec son minitel.


Mouarfff...
Les promesses électorales... [air connu... aussi :rateau:]


----------



## Kreck (10 Octobre 2005)

abus de k-priss et de d-liss, par ici


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Dis rezba, je peux être le haut-chatelain



C'est marrant, je t'aurais plutôt vu en Timothy Archer, 



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> dis Rezba, je peux être l'executeur???


 
et toi en guérisseur de cathédrales.

 Mais bon, si vous insistez, on pourrait commencer par un peu de Mercerisme, non ? :love:


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...Mercerisme...


Tout de suite les insultes :mouais: 
Modérateurs, la charte bord.l :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Octobre 2005)

un poste de bouffon me sufira


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous les suites de Blade Runner (originalement appelé "les androïdes rêvent-ils de moutons électriques ?") réalisées par le fils spirituel de Dick (K.W Jeter) ?
> Sur les deux que j'ai lu, le premier est vraiment top et le second pas trop mal
> Perso j'adore Jeter ! (Dick également l'aimait bien) - Il a une façon de déranger et d'horrifier que j'ai rarement lue ailleurs  - Mais bon, faut aimer





			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> un adepte de K.Dick comme gourou, je me demande si on fait pas une connerie...



Au contraire, avec moi, vous irez _Sur des mers plus ignorées ! _
J'y peux rien, je préfère Tim Powers. Un bon bol de rhum brulant flambé à la poudre à canon, au petit dèj, c'est quand même plus fun que des croissants ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un bon bol de rhum brulant flambé à la poudre à canon, au petit dèj ! :love:



oui, mais avec un peu de citron quand meme...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

rezba c'est un peu notre substance mort à nous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un poste de bouffon me sufira



*Tu ne l'as*
pas déjà ?



 
:bebe:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est dégueu, y'a même pas de dictionnaire du petit Philip K. Dick illustré.



Non, mais il y a l'excellente biographie "Je suis vivant et vous êtes morts" par Emmanuel carrere... 

http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/2020291541.08.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais il y a l'excellente biographie "Je suis vivant et vous êtes morts" par Emmanuel carrere...
> 
> http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/2020291541.08.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Ah que oui ! C'est même incroyable que le fils de la plus inintéressante des historiennes du Kremlin ait pu, en seul livre, devenir l'un des plus grands biographes du siècle. Ce livre est un chef d'½uvre de biographie. :love::love:


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un poste de bouffon me sufira



encore rat&#233;, mais c'est pas loin, cela dit je te souffle qu'il y a deux F &#224; Suffira


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous les suites de Blade Runner (originalement appelé "les androïdes rêvent-ils de moutons électriques ?") réalisées par le fils spirituel de Dick (K.W Jeter) ?
> Sur les deux que j'ai lu, le premier est vraiment top et le second pas trop mal
> Perso j'adore Jeter ! (Dick également l'aimait bien) - Il a une façon de déranger et d'horrifier que j'ai rarement lue ailleurs  - Mais bon, faut aimer




J'adore les 3...


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

ce fil s'éloigne dangeureusement de son trajet initial, fermez le vite, ou ça va tourner en émission littéraire, Pivot réveilles-toi, ils sont devenus fous.


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ce fil s'éloigne dangeureusement de son trajet initial, fermez le vite, ou ça va tourner en émission littéraire, Pivot réveilles-toi, ils sont devenus fous.


:modo: Alerte digression


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Tu as une dent contre pivot ? (non, on dit sur, je crois - enfin, je ne sais plus trop, étant adepte du complet )


----------



## Pierrou (11 Octobre 2005)

Je constate, non sans un certain &#233;tonnement, que cette liste ne rend pas hommage &#224; un des grands penseurs de se forum, j'ai nomm&#233; l'illustre (ou pas), le magnifiscent ( faut voir), le truculent ( &#231;a c'est sur ) Sonnyboy...
Avez vous oubi&#233; sa subtilit&#233; de tous les instants ( je le cite: "qu'on leur coupe les couilles !" ), sa simplicit&#233;, sa discr&#233;tion, sa correction ( "tombe le futal, le nioube etc )...


Enfin bon, c'est pas moi qui fait les sondages, hein :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ce fil s'éloigne dangeureusement de son trajet initial, fermez le vite


Pas avant que je gagne.


----------



## joanes (11 Octobre 2005)

Avec Rezba c'est pas "L'invasion divine", plutôt "La transmigration de Timothy Archer":love:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas tr&#232;s gentil, la transmigration n'&#233;tant pas du plus grand dick* (&#224; mon avis) 

* plein de sc&#232;nes pomp&#233;es de nouvelles d&#233;j&#224; parues** (mais dick &#233;tait dans un de ses "creux de la vague", &#224; cette &#233;poque) - un assemblage d'id&#233;es souvent bonnes, mais pas une &#339;uvre &#224; part enti&#232;re 

** le coup de la question, par exemple


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

dick, transmigration, &#231;a devient int&#233;ressant l&#224;


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dick, transmigration, ça devient intéressant là



c'est dick, ou transmigration qui t'interresse


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

les deux conjugu&#233;s, mais c'est un m&#233;chant gar&#231;on, je vous ferai dire 

Mieux vaut laisser tomber, ce n'est qu'un MP ouvert de plus...


----------



## toys (11 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu ne l'as*
> pas déjà ?
> 
> 
> ...


oui mais je veux etre rémunéré


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

il a des lectures intéressantes le petit Rezba  dommage qu'il y ait tout le reste


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Comment ? Rezba lit aussi arlequin ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

C'est quoi l'sujet ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Euh... les restes de rezba, à ce que j'ai pu comprendre... (de beaux restes, assurément  )


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

bon, quand est ce que le gourou est choisi, ca commences &#224; s'enterrer par ici


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

Ce n'est qu'un sondage et j'attend mes 187 nouveaux abonnements adsl pour tricher


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

pinaise, mais c'est fou, apres avoir cliqué sur la signature de notre SM....
Slaganizer.net...
me voila a le tester et .... et....

*Stook for president !*

me plait ce site...


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est qu'un sondage et j'attend mes 187 nouveaux abonnements adsl pour tricher



pourquoi tricher, ne peut on pas revenir sur son vote?????


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, mais c'est fou, apres avoir cliqué sur la signature de notre SM....
> Slaganizer.net...
> me voila a le tester et .... et....
> 
> ...


C'est la charmante Meldon qui m'a donné le lien...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2005)

bon voilà, j'ai voté... pour le seul qui est capable de faire correctement, ici, office de skippy le grand gourou (oui Dan, je sais...   )
En plus je lui _doigt_ bien ça   :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il est bien ce site... 
Le premier que j'ai eu : *Think Different, Think le _magicien*


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> un adepte de K.Dick comme gourou, je me demande si on fait pas une connerie...



De toutes façons, avec Dick, on se demande déjà si on est  

Pour le prochain bac de philo, vous me traiterez en 21 posts :

 "Être ou ne pas être : de l'ubikuité de Rezba"


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Il va s'en sortir, son double l'a promis de nombreuses fois


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> bon, quand est ce que le gourou est choisi, ca commences à s'enterrer par ici


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Il va s'en sortir, son double l'a promis de nombreuses fois



oui, mais je ne crois pas qu'il s'en soit sorti à chaque fois - wait and see -


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2005)

Bien s&#251;r, certains vont encore crier qu'ils ne comprennent pas le pourquoi de cette fermeture. Bien s&#251;r ... Mais il y a toujours eu ici une r&#232;gle simple : m&#234;me pour rire, pas de classement entre les membres. Pas de "mieux que", "moins bien que".
 C'est comme ca.


----------

